# What was the last anime you watched before posting on this thread?



## SquishierCobra (Jul 4, 2011)

Self-explanitory.

I watched "The Mighty Love! Deckerdramon's Final Scream!", EP43 of Digimon Xros Wars.

As a tribute to what happened, I made Deckerdramon my avatar.

;_; Deckerdramon, you were always pretty badass, RIP.

EDIT: Somebody PLEASE sticky this!


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2011)

Um, probably Fooly Cooly.  Or maybe Blood +.  Not sure, I don't really watch anime.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 4, 2011)

Besides Pokémon?

Something on Hulu that I need to see the rest of called 'Fairy Tail'. Not bad.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 4, 2011)

...Probably Ouran HSHC.

I haven't watched anime in /ever/.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Gintama.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm...I'd say Inuyasha ( i was watching anime night on adult swim, right when i fell asleep after i watched inuyasha. X3)


----------



## speedblader03 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just watched the latest episode of Beelzebub today.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. Probably a short clip of Lucky☆Star or something.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 4, 2011)

Utena.
Awesome. It gives me a lot of stuff to read about and think about. I've watched it four times this summer ._.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 4, 2011)

Ikoku Meiro no Croisee, among other summer anime.
It's really cute~


----------



## Zapi (Jul 4, 2011)

I watched a random episode of Soul Eater the other night. The last anime I watched from start to finish, though, was Axis Powers Hetalia.


----------



## Aletheia (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe I saw an episode of _Death Note_ about two weeks ago. Never watched one from start to finish though.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 5, 2011)

The last series I watched in its entirety was Panty and Stocking. 

I watched a dubbed episode of Black Butler the other day just to pokerface at the fake accents and the murder by funimation of yet another of my favorite character's voices. :|


----------



## Michi (Jul 5, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...Probably Ouran HSHC.


THISSSSSSS.
I'm actually rewatching the whole first (and only ;___;) season right now.
And before that I watched like 8 episodes of Tenchi Muyo! a week ago.


----------



## Minish (Jul 5, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica!


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 5, 2011)

Trigun: Badlands Rumble for about the millionth time, and After War: Gundam X.


----------



## Eloi (Jul 5, 2011)

Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex 2nd G.I.G. (GitS: SAC- 2GIG)

Long title, eh? But its awesome regardless. Especially the theme song Rise, which is one of my favorite theme songs ever.


----------



## Michi (Jul 5, 2011)

I decided to veer off my usual anime route and I just started watching Code Geass like 2 minutes ago. Can't be to horrible based on its popularity.

However, I might have to get used to the way all the characters are quite skinny/lanky compared to other animes... reminds me of Slender Man...


----------



## spaekle (Jul 5, 2011)

Volcarona said:


> However, I might have to get used to the way all the characters are quite skinny/lanky compared to other animes... reminds me of Slender Man...



Watch XXXHoLIC. _Slenderpeople._


----------



## Eloi (Jul 5, 2011)

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> Watch XXXHoLIC. _Slenderpeople._


*Ⓧ* The Slenderman leaves His holy mark upon His avatars so they may do his bidding. First anime, than the world. Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated. *Ⓧ*


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2011)

I watched an episode of Bleach a few hours ago, but I haven't watched anything since. I think it was number 121, but whichever one it was, I still have a long way to go until the end...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 5, 2011)

Look at my signature, it's usually up to date.

That said, something new called Kamisama no Memochou (God's Memo Pad). A first episode hasn't impressed me this much in a while.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jul 5, 2011)

I was watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, it was the episode where Roy fights Lust (I can't help but smile when watching this, since their English voice actors are currently engaged).


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, I'm actually rewatching _Death Note_ right now because it's on Netflix.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Shinryaku! Ika Musume.
 It's pretty great, actually.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 5, 2011)

Rave Master was the last one I watched in its entirety.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 5, 2011)

Volcarona said:


> I decided to veer off my usual anime route and I just started watching Code Geass like 2 minutes ago. Can't be to horrible based on its popularity.


No. It's pretty shitty. Your funeral though if you want to watch it. AALLL HEEIRU BRITANNIAAAAH

Also, just finished watching Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san. Catching up to Nichijou and Denpa Onna, and finishing Dog Days later... o:


----------



## Michi (Jul 5, 2011)

fresh fruit for Adol said:


> No. It's pretty shitty. Your funeral though if you want to watch it. AALLL HEEIRU BRITANNIAAAAH


It's not that bad so far, about 10 episodes in. There's quite a bit of what I suppose I'd call cheesiness though, I had to try to ignore some of the general stupidity or dumb wording. I suppose that's also amplified in the English dub, though, so whatever.
Definitely not the best, but I wouldn't say shitty. At this point, anyway.


----------



## Saith (Jul 5, 2011)

Higurashi, like, a year or two ago.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 5, 2011)

37 of ZZ Gundam o:


----------



## Michi (Jul 11, 2011)

So I finished Code Geass and it lived up to my (low, thanks to fffA's [may I call you that just once?] comments) expectations. But the cheesy overdramatic "NOOOOOO" etc in every other episode really did wreck the viewing experience sometimes. >_< And it was a little confusing sometimes. Overall, I liked it.

And now I need to find something else to occupy my time.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jul 14, 2011)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Where men are manly, and women are manly.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 14, 2011)

The last thing I watched? Something called _Gunparade March_. It's... not terribly good. Nice mech design, yes, but the concept of a high school class being the military's secret weapon is ridiculously cliche'd and it was a fairly stupid idea to begin with. It looked better on the cover art though...

Oh, and £8 for a series boxset is the kind of offer that you don't pass up. :D



fresh fruit for Adol said:


> 37 of ZZ Gundam o:


But... it's not an anime! :o

(regardless, ++ for great taste and omg you're about thirty episodes ahead of me)


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 14, 2011)

Volcarona said:


> So I finished Code Geass and it lived up to my (low, thanks to fffA's [may I call you that just once?] comments) expectations.


lmao fffA works. the few people here that i really talk to were confused as to what to call me for the longest time haha. i didn't realize i played a part in your low expectations >.> although I guess it's better to go into things like that, you get less disappointed in the end.



goldenquagsire said:


> The last thing I watched? Something called _Gunparade March_. It's... not terribly good. Nice mech design, yes, but the concept of a high school class being the military's secret weapon is ridiculously cliche'd and it was a fairly stupid idea to begin with. It looked better on the cover art though...


Gunparade! I remember that one o: that one was rather amusing for what it was worth, but yes it definitely did have good mech design.



goldenquagsire said:


> But... it's not an anime! :o
> 
> (regardless, ++ for great taste and omg you're about thirty episodes ahead of me)


Ahaha I love that song. ZZ's probably my personal favorite of the UC timeline along with 08th MS Team. I really like Judau much more than Kamille and Amuro, and Puru is... cute >.>

been blowing through Gundam series though, since I've made it my goal to get through every gundam series before the fall semester starts, minus the crap like SEED and Destiny. Just watched F91, and started Victory Gundam this morning!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 14, 2011)

> Ahaha I love that song. ZZ's probably my personal favorite of the UC timeline along with 08th MS Team. I really like Judau much more than Kamille and Amuro, and Puru is... cute >.>


I liked Kamille and Amuro because they were anti-social idiots. Moreso because they actually faced the consequences of being anti-social idiots. Brightslaps ftw. :D

Also, my favourite UC show would be 0080. All-grunt fights, competent women pilots, beautiful animation and just the right length for a series... pretty much Gundam at its best. 08th is also good for similar reasons, though it's been ages since I watched it.



> been blowing through Gundam series though, since I've made it my goal to get through every gundam series before the fall semester starts, minus the crap like SEED and Destiny. Just watched F91, and started Victory Gundam this morning!


F91 is so much wasted potential that it hurts. :(

And SEED's not *that* bad. It had great music and mech designs! And the glittery sparkles everywhere is no worse than any contemporary anime. Destiny, I haven't watched yet. But eh, if I enjoyed Geass R2 in a trainwrecky sort of way then I guess I can enjoy that.

edit: oh... and the burning question for any gundamhead at the moment. What do you think of AGE? :o


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 14, 2011)

Azumanga Daioh <3 My happy-place anime.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 14, 2011)

Death Note. So....much....win....and....epicness.....


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 15, 2011)

goldenquagsire said:


> I liked Kamille and Amuro because they were anti-social idiots. Moreso because they actually faced the consequences of being anti-social idiots. Brightslaps ftw. :D


haha yes, brightslaps are the greatest. I just really liked Judau as a nice change from Amuro and Kamiile. Judau's cool, and he knows he's cool, and before character development, all he can really care about is making a quick buck or two :P that's actually partly why I liked Garrod in X >.>



goldenquagsire said:


> Also, my favourite UC show would be 0080. All-grunt fights, competent women pilots, beautiful animation and just the right length for a series... pretty much Gundam at its best. 08th is also good for similar reasons, though it's been ages since I watched it.
> 
> 
> F91 is so much wasted potential that it hurts. :(


0080's great too. Oh, and Stardust Memory. Gato is 'pure gangsta' as my cousin says haha. But yeah, F91 made me sad :< I mean, it was still decent as a movie, but... we can't blame Tomino for what happened with that one :c



goldenquagsire said:


> And SEED's not *that* bad. It had great music and mech designs!


The same can be said of any bad Gundam series though D:



goldenquagsire said:


> Destiny, I haven't watched yet. But eh, if I enjoyed Geass R2 in a trainwrecky sort of way then I guess I can enjoy that.
> 
> edit: oh... and the burning question for any gundamhead at the moment. What do you think of AGE? :o


Ohgod Destiny lol. JESUS YAMATO, JESUSMOBILE, LAUNCHING
I guess if Destiny had anything going for it, it was hilarious.

Now I'm not sure what to think of AGE. animation looks a little silly to me, but that's mostly me just wishing they'd go back to hand-painted cels instead of digital animation. I'll probably end up watching it though. It's airing in October, right? That'll give me something to watch alongside Persona 4 :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 15, 2011)

> that's actually partly why I liked Garrod in X >.>


I only know Garrod from Super Robot Wars, but he seems like a cool guy. That mission in @G where Judau and Garrod sell their Gundams and Usso is all "guys this is not a good idea" was hilarious!



> The same can be said of any bad Gundam series though D:


But Wing had ugly mech designs and... a good soundtrack... erm, you might have a point. :3



> Now I'm not sure what to think of AGE. animation looks a little silly to me, but that's mostly me just wishing they'd go back to hand-painted cels instead of digital animation. I'll probably end up watching it though. It's airing in October, right? That'll give me something to watch alongside Persona 4 :D


I don't think I'll be watching it. I don't hate AGE for being targeted at a younger audience - hopefully the show will introduce new fans to Gundam (would be especially great if AGE gets localised and becomes popular like Naruto, Digimon, etc. because mecha sure as hell needs a PR boost in the English-speaking world) - but at the same time I don't think I could sit through a whole episode. The designs and the general atmosphere of the show seem just too kiddy, though I suppose one shouldn't make these assumptions before it's even aired.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 15, 2011)

I started watching Digimon Tamers again, starting with the first Episode, on Hulu.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 16, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Which is one of two I have seen (the other is Neon Genesis Evangelion). I feel like I'm doing this wrong, maybe I shouldn't be watching deconstructions without having seen any of the things they're deconstructing.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 16, 2011)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.


----------



## Light (Jul 17, 2011)

High School of the Dead. Definitely recommended!


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been re-watching Utena >_> I cry more each time.....

I also started watching Mawaru Penguindrum today. It's...I dunno. I'm interested in where it will go. It's like brand-new so I can't just sit and watch it all at once, I have to wait for the eps D:


----------



## Loffyglu (Jul 29, 2011)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai. I've really been liking the When They Cry series (which Higurashi is a part of) lately, actually, despite (...probably partially because of, actually) the rampant nightmare fuel. :P


----------



## Glace (Jul 29, 2011)

Nichijou. Really funny, definitely recommended!


----------



## boss (Jul 29, 2011)

final fantasy: unlimited and neon genesis evangelion

chobi is so cute what!

but penpen makes me rage


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

Uh... I guess technically MLP: FiM


----------



## surskitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Disgaea's the last thing I watched in full, Hoshi no Kaabii is the last thing I watched some episodes of, Princess Tutu is what I'm going to rewatch next.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 29, 2011)

No. 6, a new summer anime that's really, really gay without actually being gay. It's good though! I found the books it was based on and am reading them right now. Even though it's one of those classic dystopian sci-fi things, the parts about humanity and the characters conflicts are really interesting. But I'm super ahead due to the books right now, so the anime might not be this way, since there's only 11 episodes and I have no idea how they're going to fit everything. Oh well. It's been pretty good so far. And the art's pretty! 

Also, Natsume Yuujinchou San. I've been waiting for this since forever, and it's good. It's one of those things that makes you feel all fuzzy and warm inside after watching. 



			
				Legendaryseeker99 said:
			
		

> Uh... I guess technically MLP: FiM


... I'm waiting for all those rabid "anime sucks!" cartoon lovers to murder you right now.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 30, 2011)

boss said:


> neon genesis evangelion


The original show or Rebirth? I have yet to see Rebirth, myself.

Last thing I saw? Steins;Gate. My favorite thing that's running right now, it's time travel shenanigans done right. Perhaps I am a bit biased by being a fan of Nitroplus, but it's honestly a good show.

Special mention needs to go to what I was watching beforehand, though: Usagi Drop. Only one episode out, but I loved this first episode, it could stand on it's own in quite a few ways. It's a welcome change from everything else I've been watching, and I recommend it to anyone who is looking for a gentle slice-of-life.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 30, 2011)

Digimon Xros Wars Episode 45.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 3, 2011)

Sacred Seven and Nichijou


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 5, 2011)

Sailor Moon, aka the only anime I have ever watched and even then it was only one scene.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 6, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Sailor Moon, aka the only anime I have ever watched and even then it was only one scene.


D: You haven't even watched Pokemon?!?!


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 14, 2011)

Digimon Xros Wars Episode 48

Great, first Deckerdramon dies, now Beelzemon is dead, too?!

EDIT: I changd my avvie from Deckerdramon to Beelzemon.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 14, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop. It's one of the very few I actually like, and I'd recommend it to anybody.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Aug 27, 2011)

Digimon Xros Wars Episode 49


----------

